# Kira, My beautiful Northern Inuit 26/6/1999 to 2/03/09



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My beautiful girl. 
I remember the day I traveled down to collect you. How I cried all the way home. 
You were my everthing. My reason for loving the breed so much.
How when you were a pup your ears were so big we worried that you'd never grow into them.
How I worried you were deaf and fussed at the vets. 
Until you heard the fridge door and was at my heels.
How you never missed the chance of treats or to pinch food. You always loved your food. I mean really loved you food.

How you had your first litter of pups, 2 days before I gave birth to Alex. 
How we sat, both puffing away and looking at each other knowingly.

How you never missed the chance to grab something extra, be it anything left unattended or treats offered out.
How you protected my children with all your might and would never let them come to harm.
How the first time you barked I jumped out my skin as being 3 years old and had never barked it was a shock.
How I will miss your ways and you love for life.
how, even when told off you'd always sit grinning and wagging your tail. Being sad or miserable wasn't in your nature, you always saw the happy side of life.

My baby, my angel, My Beautiful Girl.
I will never forget you and you will alway have a huge chuck of my heart.
You have been by my side through the worst of times and the happiest of times.

Over the bridge you can run, keeping my father company and taking over the pack. Remember not to eat too much, even if the Deer run slower.

You will always be my baby. I will always hold you in my heart and I hope that under the trees is your spot and where you will always be, forever my Girl.
Rest in Peace and forever be my White Wolf.

I love you Kira and always will.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry hun, she absolutely gorgeous girl

xxxxxx HUGS xxxxxxx

your poem near made me cry


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nothing I can say will make you feel any better Pimp's but I'm sure you know the feelings behind my words. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Laura there are no words that can be said to ease your pain 

I dont even want to begin to imagin what your going through having to say goodnight to your precious baby 

my thoughts are with you hun 

Rip lauras special gurl run free over the rainbow bridge


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aww Laura now you made me cry again ..She was a gorgeous Girl that will always be with you she die happy and pain free having had a wonderful life with you 

RIP Kira


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

made me cry, beautoiful words/poem.
she was stunning.
r.i.p white fluffy one


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Kira You will be greatly missed. So sorry for your loss Laura


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was so sorry to read this! I'm still very emotional after the loss of Roscoe just over a week ago and now I'm sitting here crying in sympathy for you and her!

She truly was a beautiful dog and I think I too would have cried with sheer pleasure on the way home from picking up a beauty like that!

RIP Kira!


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of a wonderful friend and family member - she was beautiful like a white doggy angel.

RIP Kira & hugs to you and your family x


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Awe LAura soo very sorry for you loss. She was one stunning girl.

RIP Kira. Run free at the bridge


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

so sorry xxx she looked like a beautiful girl


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

our thoughts are with you laura

r.i.p. kira


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

R.I.P. sweetie.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

So sad to read about your beloved Kira.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP Kira, run free.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, she sounded a beautiful girl xx

Jo


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

So sorry to hear you've lost your loved one, R.I.P beautiful girl xx


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear your sad news..


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd like to thank everyone for the kind words and heart felt thoughts. 

Her empty bed has had me crying everytime. The pack has changed so much now, we even had a howling session together to say our goodbyes.
She will be dearly missed by a lot of people. My motherinlaw was in tears as she loved her to bits. 
We talked about the day my fatherinlaw drove Stephen and Me down to pick her up.
I phoned her breeder aswell to let her know, and we talked about how great she felt at me having her, and how she will never forget the day I collected her, and how I thanked her so much for entrusting her to me, and how I had left hers with Kira in my arms and tears in my eyes.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

RIP Kira 

I just saw this ...

and i shed a tear your devotion to her was only matched by hers to you and the ones you held dearest.. a truly remarkable animal and incredibly beautiful...

x


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Im bawling reading that , reminds me of losing Ellie 
RIP Kira xxxxx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

very sad reading this, shed a tear for you, i hope your pain eases soon, xx


----------



## lostinfantasy (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss :grouphug:

I can feel the pain in your words..what you said made me cry.

Rest in peace beautfiul Kira


----------

